# LED flicker and cut out ???



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

This wasn't exactly a code install, more along the lines of designer install. Got so called waterproof led strips glued on the underledges of the steps of a pool associated waterfall. Customer states that lights flicker and one strip cuts out occasionally. Checked system for an hour, no glitches while I was present. All splices are on the outside of the fall, no water present.Good voltage w/ dc rectifier. Any input? light strips are subjected to clorinated water, I lost the last three filaments on each strip already.I'm already fixing for another unpaid trip to the hamptons.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> This wasn't exactly a code install, more along the lines of designer install. Got so called waterproof led strips glued on the underledges of the steps of a pool associated waterfall. Customer states that lights flicker and one strip cuts out occasionally. Checked system for an hour, no glitches while I was present. All splices are on the outside of the fall, no water present.Good voltage w/ dc rectifier. Any input? light strips are subjected to clorinated water, I lost the last three filaments on each strip already.I'm already fixing for another unpaid trip to the hamptons.


Voltage problem. Sell them a new set and install as if it were to be inspected.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Is this on the same ckt as a pump ?

let's see, suffolk is about 2 hrs long ? how far is this PIA job for you ?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

wildleg said:


> Is this on the same ckt as a pump ?
> 
> let's see, suffolk is about 2 hrs long ? how far is this PIA job for you ?


It's fed out of the pool panel on a dedicated 15 amp gfi breaker. I have them tied off a 500watt double insul transformer, they are sharing the same source as the local lighting arond the pool area( less than 10' to water). There's no more than 200 watts used otherwise.About an hour east of me, not too bad but a loss if the designer does not pay the bill i'll be sending her.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Sounds like voltage drop..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Sounds like voltage drop..


 I have them fed with a dedicated 12/2 lv direct about 50' to the power source. What gets me is it's a sporadic ocurrance.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

"Junk" quality LED strips .... where did you get them from? 

I am having large failures of such "weatherproof" LED strips after having been in use for a year. They go out in sets of 3 lights, most of `em in the middle of a larger piece/run.

Junk, junk, junk ....


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> "Junk" quality LED strips .... where did you get them from?
> 
> I am having large failures of such "weatherproof" LED strips after having been in use for a year. They go out in sets of 3 lights, most of `em in the middle of a larger piece/run.
> 
> Junk, junk, junk ....


 I'm considering replacing them with 12volt rope lighting. When things show up in light tan boxes marked "made in Taiwan", you know you're heading for a world of headaches. Ageed,JUNK!

I think I might have found my err. I placed a DC rectifier at the transformer,50' away. mass voltage drop. I'm gonna try moving it to the strip connection.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> ..... Ageed,JUNK!
> 
> I think I might have found my err. I placed a DC rectifier at the transformer,50' away. mass voltage drop. I'm gonna try moving it to the strip connection.


I used a bridge rectifier, and a nice sized capacitor to make smoother DC out of the 12 VAC that was coming from the landscape transformer. Actual output measured at about 11.5 Volts.

While the LEDs would work on the AC without any modification (a little noticeable flicker, however), they seemed to light better/steady with the DC.

I don't believe that my power supply caused the random burnouts .... it should have blown the whole thing if that was the case. 

I still maintain it's JUNK they sold to me .... (did you happen to buy them at Super Bright LEDs dot com?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> I used a bridge rectifier, and a nice sized capacitor to make smoother DC out of the 12 VAC that was coming from the landscape transformer. Actual output measured at about 11.5 Volts.
> 
> While the LEDs would work on the AC without any modification (a little noticeable flicker, however), they seemed to light better/steady with the DC.
> 
> ...


Same stuff, was purchased at a home theater-car audio-alarm-slash,slash store. Did you locate your rectifier near the lights or transformer?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The installation we did was outside, lighting up the edges of plate glass panels in a fence/railing.

Inside of the fence posts, we brought up the wires from under the deck. In the first one is where I located the bridge rectifier and capacitor. About a 10 foot run (max) from the transformer. 

So, 2 of `em were powered from that post, and the others were further and further away. They all lit with about the same brightness, and the failures didn't seem to have any relationship to the distance from the transformer, nor the rectifier/capacitor. 

I have some pix of them and might be able to get it uploaded later in this thread.

As you can see, the lights are out in groups of 3 ...


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Do not run LEDs straight on line power. You will have so much flicker it will drive you nuts. If you want an idea, get a cheap LED Christmas light string, which usually uses a pair of series LEDs connected back to back. The flicker is crazy annoying.


----------

